# Busted backboards.



## Topper1974 (Dec 8, 2003)

Tonight during my Western Kentucky University Hilltoppers game versus Arkansas State, WKU center Nigel Dixon (6'11", 320 lbs, Sr.) demolished a backboard on one of his monster dunks. I was wondering how many other games this year have had shattered backboards? Has anyone seen any at any of the games they viewed?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

damn, i wish i could've seen this.

this guy seems GREAT.

he kept ya'll in the game when MSU played ya'll.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

I saw Tractor Traylor shatter one on a breakaway when he was at the U


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah that was a great dunk by Traylor.

There are two others that stick out in my mind. Fmr. Oklahoma State player Jason Keep before he transferred to San Diego brought down the backboard and in 1996 in Richmond, VA Darvin Ham of Texas Tech broke the glass against UNC.


----------



## Topper1974 (Dec 8, 2003)

This was Dixon's second this year...the other one was at a WKU practice. I'm not really surprised that he broke one considering a couple of the dunks I've seen from him this year. He's an awful lot of man coming down on a rim. 

Bryan, yep, Dix helped keep us in the MSU game, and he seems to be playing better as we progress into the year. His major drawback is that he isn't that great a defensive player. Of course, with him doing double-double on points and rebounds, I'm not going to complain about his defense too much.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Pitt's Jerome Lane in 1989 I believe. I remember watching that game with my dad... I'd never seen anyone bust a backboard like that. Glass went everywhere. It was great!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlueBaron</b>!
> Pitt's Jerome Lane in 1989 I believe. I remember watching that game with my dad... I'd never seen anyone bust a backboard like that. Glass went everywhere. It was great!



*SEND IT IN JEROME*


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow, I haven't seen a shattered backboard in a long time. I don't know about college, but when I think broken glass, I think Darryl Dawkins.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlueBaron</b>!
> Pitt's Jerome Lane in 1989 I believe. I remember watching that game with my dad... I'd never seen anyone bust a backboard like that. Glass went everywhere. It was great!


Yes! That was the age where I was just growing into my love of college b-ball. I want to say it was Bill Raftery who was all over himself loving that dunk, but maybe it was Dickie V. Anyone remember? That "send it in Jerome" quote does sound more like Raftery.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rhodyruckus</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes! That was the age where I was just growing into my love of college b-ball. I want to say it was Bill Raftery who was all over himself loving that dunk, but maybe it was Dickie V. Anyone remember? That "send it in Jerome" quote does sound more like Raftery.


Yes it was Bill Raftery. I thought my bolded lettering made that obvious.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

A guy from Nebraska broke the whole freakin backboard stand like Shaq did when he played for the Magic. It's was sweat. He threw down a monster dunk and the whole support column just folded......


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

It's a drag, however, to wait in the stands while they fix the situation. Maybe there should be a NCAA rule permitting beer to be sold at games when the board is shattered...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Bryant "big country" Reeves shattered a backboard when he played for duke. It was only in warmups. I think I was like 10 years old when I say that on TV so I'm surprised that I remember.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Big Countyr broke a board at practice at the final four.


----------



## Topper1974 (Dec 8, 2003)

Anyone interested should be able to see Dixon's dunk here at either of these two sites. The first site is a fellow Hilltopper fan who also posts on this board. He also has some of the radio broadcast from the game as well as some other WKU highlights.

http://www.jefftb.com/wku/

http://homepage.mac.com/ccpillow/iMovieTheater1.html

You'll need Quicktime to view it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> Bryant "big country" Reeves shattered a backboard when he played for duke. It was only in warmups. I think I was like 10 years old when I say that on TV so I'm surprised that I remember.


Big Country played for Oklahoma State not Duke and yes it was during the 1995 Final Four media pre-game practice in Seattle.


----------

